# Patellofemoral Pain Syndrome (Runner's Knee)



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

inpajamas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm debating whether or not go to riding for the first time this season at Snowshoe in WV on Friday. Nothing else around me is even close to opening and I've had the itch since March when I last rode. Only problem is, I was working out about 6 weeks ago and hurt both of my knees doing squats. I finally went to the doctor last week and he told me that I probably have patellofemoral pain syndrome which is a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea, I know weight is a huge contributing factor when it comes to knee issues but I'm about 5'8'' and 145lb so I don't think weight is my problem here. I think I was just pushing a little too hard when I was working out. I guess i could stand to lose 5 or 10lb, but I'm not sure how much of a difference that would make.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I know it sucks, but I would probably wait. I mean it would be nice to go out and ride this friday, but firstly, the weather sucks right now and secondly your going to be at Park City. That will be a hell of a trip, save your knees for that. Get better.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Stop weight lifting now. Do not train during the riding season. Stationary bike or actual riding of a bike, is great for the knees.

Do some yoga, meet some hot yoga chicks, relax, dont think about it.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

inpajamas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm debating whether or not go to riding for the first time this season at Snowshoe in WV on Friday. Nothing else around me is even close to opening and I've had the itch since March when I last rode. Only problem is, I was working out about 6 weeks ago and hurt both of my knees doing squats. I finally went to the doctor last week and he told me that I probably have patellofemoral pain syndrome which is a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


Unless you did something really stupid like 2x what you normally do, worked out heavily without a bit of warm up, or jumped out of a building 3 stories tall - then I doubt that BOTH knees have perma damage.

It sounds like a typical strain of the ligaments and/or muscles. Did they talk about warm/cold compresses?

By the way, you are IN LUCK when you say you will probably stick to the blues. That's all that is open out there . Mostly greens and a few blues.

GL


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

damn...i think i'm going to play it safe and just let my knees recover some more. no reason in risking the entire season just for a day early on. 

i appreciate the input guys. good luck finding some good riding days. hopefully the weather turns around soon.


----------



## suekie (Oct 31, 2012)

Exactly, definitely wait for Park City! I would not do any exercising to let your knees rest as much as possible. If you must do exercising, try doing it in a pool (hot water best).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd do some swimming or fairly mellow bike riding just to build up some muscle around the knees and to keep the circulation going for healing purposes.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Give it Another week or 2 then are a couple half days out of the question? stay away from high impact or major torque. It would be nice to get ur legs back and rust off prior if its going to be a short trip.

In the mean time listen to wrath^^ and stretch.


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn, that sucks dude. I agree with others though, I would wait it out at this point. Believe me, I here you on wanting to ride out here on the East Coast, but conditions are shit right now anyway so why risk your season to ride shit early on when you have Park City to look forward to? Besides, looking at the forecast, it looks like Snowshoe will be in the 50's this weekend and will be getting pissed on with rain. I was thinking about driving up there as well....until I saw this weekend's weather outlook :dunno:


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

What kind of doctor said you have patella femoral pain syndrome


----------



## fclementz (Jan 16, 2013)

*Patellofemoral Syndrome*

Please let me introduce you my brand new ebook: *“Patellofemoral syndrome - A better understanding... for a better healing!”*

*The purpose of this ebook is to inform and assist people suffering from patellofemoral syndrome*, as well as those around them. It provides them with information that is complete, clear, precise and instructive, and with illustrations *to enhance understanding of this condition*: from the origins of the pathology to its treatment, through the anatomy of the knee, medical examinations, diagnoses, lifestyle, the psychological aspect, prevention and other tips and hints.

The main objective of this ebook is clear: *to provide the keys that will enable everyone to take charge of their medical problem*, with the help of different health practitioners, and guide you on the road to recovery, eliminate your knee pain, and above all, avoid making the same mistakes I made!

This ebook sets out to be practical and to allow you to make the most of what is currently available. It should be used as a tool to help cure yourself at home, with the help of daily exercises.

Fred
Patellofemoral syndrome - A better understanding... for a better healing!


----------

